# Looking for Sports Photographers/ Chicago Area-DuPage County



## Guido44 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All,

I have been working hard a promoting my Sports Photography business.

For the time being, I only have some small events lined up, but I have a couple of prospects that I will need some help with. I've been asked, (nothing finalized) if I could shoot some baseball tournaments at a local college. It's on weekends (Fri,Sat,Sun) , maybe even some Wednesday,Thursday, shooting. 

I offer onsite photo viewing and printing as a way to get exposure to the local sports leagues. 

So, if you have experience as a sports shooter, please shoot me a PM. 

1. Please include your hourly rate. You'd be an 'independent contractor', so you would take care of your own taxes.
2. Please include a link to some of your sports photos, so I can see your work.
3. I'd also like to know what camera and lenses you'd be shooting with.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## CNCO (Apr 11, 2011)

hey i live in ct. i shoot for a fhl hockey team the danbury whalers. i heard that there is a team expanding out in chicago next year. you should hook up with them. maybe we can work something out next season when you using my shots when the team is in ct and vice versa. my work can be seen brianciancio.com then look at the hockey sets.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 12, 2011)

Guido44, do you have a web site? It may help you attract photographers in your area if they know what kind of sports work they would be shooting?


----------



## Guido44 (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes. Your right.  It used to be on all my posts, as my signature. I don't remember changing it. But, here it is now.  
www.danfarinaphotography.com

Youth Sports mostly.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 14, 2011)

Your site is setup pretty well for online sales, good luck with finding a second shooter. I'm a country away from offering any help. I know it's a lot of work running a business like this, especially looking after all the print side, the direct downloads certainly are easier. I run both off my site, but 99% are direct downloads.


----------

